

XMonad as IDE - snippyhollow
http://syhw.posterous.com/xmonad-as-ide

======
jeebusroxors
I was thinking I was going to read about some crazy hack utilizing one of the
layouts or something (it's early), but it turns out the author has just
discovered the awesome (no pun intended) that is tiling WMs.

If you'd like to journey down this road and do not want the large ghci
dependency look into dwm (<http://dwm.suckless.org/>) (~28KB binary), wmii or
awesome.

~~~
keithhanson
I've been using AwesomeWM in Ubuntu 10.04 since pretty much the day Ubuntu
10.04 came out. My hesitancy with Ubuntu always lay in a good browser (I'm a
web developer), but with Chrome/Firefox as good as they are, I didn't really
have an excuse anymore.

I used to be a Mac/TextMate zealot (Rubyist, go figure), and have wholly
switched over to AwesomeWM, Vim, and a host of other open source tools and
will never look back. I just feel like an incapable two year old with a messy
desk trying to work in a floating WM like OS X/Windows now.

If you want to try AwesomeWM, but don't want to risk going crazy from setting
up xinit scripts or scrapping all that vanilla Gnome install gives you, follow
this wiki article and it'll side side-by-side in Gnome:
[http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_...](http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome)

I get NetworkManager support, audio support, bluetooth, and battery life all
out of the box. As long as you're not a purist about what's running in your WM
and what's not, this setup works great with little risk/time investment.

~~~
frou_dh
> I just feel like an incapable two year old with a messy desk trying to work
> in a floating WM like OS X/Windows now.

<http://irradiatedsoftware.com/sizeup/>

It's not a tiling WM, but augments the standard OS X window management
keyboard shortcuts with grid stuff, and doesn't have any odd side effects with
GUI apps.

Personally I think OS X and its app population comfortably swing the overall
usability balance vs desktop Linux so I won't follow your footsteps :-)

~~~
keithhanson
I've seen and tried sizeup before I made the switch, and though I feel that
it's a great application and a great step towards a middle ground for tiling,
it is most definitely _not_ the same thing.

Being able to have windows _automatically_ be positioned is key to the tiling
wm, I feel. It allows you to have a layout work as you'd expect without
fumbling or thinking about it.

I do agree about the inaccessibility of desktop Linux (though it seems to be
getting so much better these days!). A previous co-worker of mine uses
AwesomeWM every day inside of a VMWare instance with Mac hotkeys disabled and
loves doing that. Might want to give that a shot if you like what SizeUp gives
you.

------
dman
One note - many gnome based linux distros now use NetworkManager for providing
wireless access which does not work once you move to a different window
manager like XMonad. So read up on wpa_supplicant and XMonad bindings before
you nuke gnome and install xmonad.

~~~
cpach
I haven't tried it myself, but it's possible to use XMonad as your Gnome WM:
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gn...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome)

~~~
gwern
Seconded. I do this myself. (And I set the gnome panel to autohide as well.)

